
Apple’s growth vs. top ten largest tech companies - lotusleaf1987
http://www.asymco.com/2010/09/27/apples-growth-vs-top-ten-largest-tech-companies/
======
marze
"Google seems under-rewarded." Google's growth was anticipated more and the
and factored into the stock price (at the start of the five years) to a
greater degree than was for Apple.

~~~
jaxn
I had the same thought when I read it. Either that or Google's initial stock
price was based more on the company's goodwill than earnings.

------
keltex
A little bit misleading since it captures the period of Apple's largest growth
(the last 5 years). Better to show some additional time periods, for example
the last 10 years.

~~~
YooLi
Just ask Wolfram Alpha:

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=revenue+over+time+of+go...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=revenue+over+time+of+google%2C+apple)

------
mattparcher
_Note the “Wintel” cohort consisting of Intel, Microsoft, HP clustered around
the Low growth, low valuation quadrant in the lower left (coincidentally co-
located with IBM)._

~~~
jaxn
Did you have a comment with this quote from the article?

